# "007 Men's Soap" - Ha



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's the next foray - I used Cyndi's veg soap (thank you!) recipe!! Love it, very easy to work with. 

This was made "slab" style in a copy paper box top. I wish I had held more white back to swirl more in the top. Next time. I was going for a more masculine soap. It's scented more masculinely with a combination of rosemary and teak-wood/cardamom FO. I had to rinse it briefly as the top-down cut through the dark top smeared into the white a bit. Any tips on how to prevent that? It was definitely hard enough to cut, just a color smear. I was wiping the knife between cuts, too...???


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good, probably smells good too. Do any of them have cameras hidden inside?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh that looks beautiful!!

The all-veg recipe was one of my early recipes when I bought into the "tallow/lard was bad for you" and testing canola to try to make an all vegetable soap as good as one I made with lard ...

I don't even think about making soap without using lard in the recipe now a days!!


----------



## Dinghy (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice! Maybe your knife needs sharpened?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe flipping the loaf on it's side will help when you cut the bars. It would probably work better cutting that way with a loaf, but it might work for a slab too.


----------

